# Грыжа L5-S1 8,8 мм



## Лена.П (11 Июн 2017)

Всем добрый день!
Меня зовут Елена, мне 32 года.
Хотела бы спросить у участников форума, которые уже столкнулись с такой проблемой и также услышать мнение врачей. По заключению МРТ у меня левосторонняя, задне-боковая, восходящая грыжа диска L5-S1 с фороминальным компонентом. Диск L5-S1 выстоит назад и налево до 8,8 мм. С подвязочной миграцией кверху до 16 мм. 
Поясница не беспокоит (иногда немного тянет), болит левая нога во время ходьбы и когда стою в тазобедренном суставе и в икре (резкая боль до жжения) и стопа немеет. В горизонтальном положении и положении сидя ничего не болит, иногда потягивает. Обратилась к неврологу она мне прописала: аэртал, нейромультивит, кеторол в уколах и актовегин. Улучшений не было и я пошла на прием еще к одному неврологу, сейчас по его рекомендации принимаю диклофенак 3,0 в/м 5-7 дней, сирдалуд 2 мг 3 недели, кетонал 100 мг и омепразол 20 мг. Сделала МРТ снимок и результа приложила. Невролог отп
Равила на прием к нейрохирургу и сказала что скорее всего придется делать операцию, но
Уважаемые врачи и форумчане, прошу совета. Возможно ли консервативное лечение в моей ситуации?


----------



## La murr (11 Июн 2017)

@Лена. П, Елена, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Василий Чайка (11 Июн 2017)

@Лена. П, показаний к оперативному лечению нет и в Вашем случаи нужно обратиться к доктору вертебрологу/мануальному терапевту, который выявит травмирующие элементы на снимках, проведет осмотр с функциональными пробами, устранит часть травмирующих элементов, назначит ЛФК в тракционно-тренирующем режиме+медикаментозная терапия.


----------



## Лена.П (12 Июн 2017)

@Василий Чайка, Спасибо огромное за совет, но в нашем городе нет вертебролога. Что еще можете посоветовать? На завтра записалась на прием к нейрохирургу, ужасно боюсь что будут настаивать на операции! Потому что невролог пославший меня к нему сказала что нужна операция!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Июн 2017)

Показания к оперативному вмешательству в плановом порядке имеются (отсутствие положительных результатов от проводимого консервативного лечения).
Но если Вам удастся стать пациенткой врача-мануального терапевта, хорошо разбирающегося в вопросах вертеброневрологии, владеющего не только хиропрактическими, но и остеопатическими (прежде всего мышечными) техниками, тогда можно будет избежать оперативного лечения.


----------



## Simos (14 Июн 2017)

@Лена. П, у Вас имеются показания к плановому оперативному лечению.


----------



## Лена.П (14 Июн 2017)

@Simos, Без операции никак не обойтись? Очень боюсь оперироваться... Эта операция очень сложная?


----------



## Лена.П (15 Июн 2017)

Я в полном замешательстве! Одни говорят операция неизбежна, другие показаний к операции нет;(Что делать? Я ужасно боюсь... Наши местные нейрохирурги говорят, что очень опасно что грыжа наверх идет! Это действительно так опасно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2017)

Походите на пятках и носках. Слабость есть?


----------



## Лена.П (16 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Да слабость есть, особенно когда на пятках. Слабость и боль в левой ноге начиная с бедра и по всей ноге до стопы, в икре резкая боль до жжения, а стопа немеет. Болит только при ходьбе и в положении стоя, в состоянии покоя не беспокоит бывает немного тянет, но быстро проходит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

Слабость это не вся нога, это когда стопа падает. Падает?


----------



## Лена.П (16 Июн 2017)

Стопа падает, но не сразу, немного могу пройти.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

То есть слабость есть, но незначительная.
Все признаки корешкового страдания у Вас есть.
Это является показанием к операции.
Показания есть неотложные, плановые и профилактические.
Неотложные если писяете в штаны, если шлепаете ногой, если боль нетерпимая, или если шлепание ногой нарастает.
Нарастает?
Плановые, если три месяца ничего не помогает и Вы не ходите на работу.
Ходите?
Профилактические, если боитесь возможных осложнений от грыжи - слабости или хронической боли.
Боитесь?


----------



## Лена.П (16 Июн 2017)

Возможно ли в моем случае полное излечение без операции, вот что меня интересует больше всего??? В чем заключается операция и какова ее сложность, есть ли риск рецидива??? Просто очень боюсь операции ведь она же проводится на позвоночнике. Какие могут быть осложнения???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

Возможно.


----------



## Лена.П (16 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Как долго оно может продлится и куда денется грыжа? Не может ведь она рассосаться сама собой... На 27 июня у меня направление на госпитализацию. До этого времени пытаюсь ухватиться за все возможности не делать операцию... Боюсь операцию... Ведь это действительно сложная операция, да?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2017)

Как раз рассасывается само-собой.
Как раны, рано или поздно заживают. Вопрос с каким рубцом - маленьким или большим.
Главное чтобы, пока рассосется - заживет, ничего не передавило.
Конечно лучше заживает если еще и лечить-помогать этому процессу.
Операция не сложнее операции на сердце, но и не разрез на коже зашить.


----------



## Лена.П (17 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо за ответ


----------



## vbl15 (17 Июн 2017)

Лена.П написал(а):


> ...но в нашем городе нет вертебролога.


Его нет нигде, специальность неофициальная на территории РФ. Просто красиво звучит


Лена.П написал(а):


> Возможно ли в моем случае полное излечение без операции


Да, в каком-то проценте случаев.


Лена.П написал(а):


> В чем заключается операция


В удалении выпавшего фрагмента диска.


Лена.П написал(а):


> есть ли риск рецидива?


5-8%


----------



## Лена.П (18 Июн 2017)

@vbl15, Спасибо за ответ. Сейчас буду ждать лечения.


----------



## Лена.П (15 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день. Я уже к вам обращалась за советом. Прошла я стационарное лечение 10 дней (10 капельниц эуфилин, 10 уколов витамина В1 , 8 процедур подводной вытяжки, 10 магнита и 8 лазера). Резкие боли прошли, могу ходить на большие расстояния, но потом немного начинает тянуть. Какую ЛФК мне делать дома, посоветуйте пожалуйста, может еще что-то.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2017)

Если ничего не делали, то начинаете с лечебной ЛФК с острого периода, постепенно. В течении месяца выходя на период ремиссии.
Упражнения есть на моем сайте. Нашли?


----------



## Лена.П (16 Июл 2017)

Да нашла. Большое спасибо за совет.


----------



## Лена.П (18 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если ничего не делали, то начинаете с лечебной ЛФК с острого периода, постепенно. В течении месяца выходя на период ремиссии.
> Упражнения есть на моем сайте. Нашли?


Добрый день. Все было хорошо, вчера поделала ЛФ 2 раза и к вечеру почувствовала тянущюю боль в пояснице и ноге. А утром проснулась боль еще сильнее стала. ЛФ утром через силу но сделала. В чем может быть причина возобновления болей. Что посоветуйте мне в этой ситуации???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2017)

Не делать ничего через силу.
Делали какие упражнения?
И конечно если болит, то надо перейти к упражнениям для острого периода (с них и надо было начинать), нпвп, миорелаксант и к доктору.


----------



## Лена.П (18 Июл 2017)

Скажите пожалуйста а если попробовать сделать блокаду, от нее могут быть улучшения???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2017)

Конечно! Особенно если со стероидами, длинной иглой и под фасеточный сустав!


----------



## Лена.П (18 Июл 2017)

Спасибо за ответ. В ближайшие дни обращусь к неврологу.


----------



## Лена.П (20 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте. 3 ночь не сплю, тк не могу лежать мучают сильные боли в левой ноге и в пояснице. Вы написали что блокада со стероидами поможет, а что в ее состав входит? И еще невролог рекомендует иглоукалывание, какой эффект от них???


----------



## La murr (20 Июл 2017)

@Лена. П, пока Фёдор Петрович не ответил, почитайте про блокады -
*http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8818/*
*http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15852/*
*http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4709/*
*http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4697/*
*http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1080/*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июл 2017)

Лена.П написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте. 3 ночь не сплю, тк не могу лежать мучают сильные боли в левой ноге и в пояснице. Вы написали что блокада со стероидами поможет, а что в ее состав входит? И еще невролог рекомендует иглоукалывание, какой эффект от них???


Стероиды. Снимает воспаление и боль.


----------



## Лена.П (21 Июл 2017)

Спасибо, а что скажете по поводу иглоукалывания?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2017)

Стероиды+иглоукалывание.


----------

